# urgent please



## lechghar.fz (Jul 26, 2013)

hi,
we are couple and we have 2 kids, a boy 3 years old and a daughter one year and half, we will be moving to Mexico soon, i was wondering about kindergarden fees in Mexico? how much is it?as i couldnt find on internet, i emaild 2 schools that have a website, but i wanted to have a reference, like how much cost a public school for kids in Mexico and how much cost private school...
our little boy also have a lot of allergies,and he often get analysis...so how much this expenses will be if you can know? any health insurance interesting? how much does it cost?
thanks a lot for any informations:I am totally scared, because we are moving from a country like south korea, to mexico...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Most of what you're asking about will only be answered once you're in Mexico City and have the opportunity to visit, first-hand, schools which may meet the needs of the children. Information such as this isn't typically found in the internet, IMO. 

As for private health insurance: it's readily available and there are at least several excellent hospitals and sufficient medical specialists who can attend to your family's needs. 

If your family is moving to Mexico City due to employment reasons, then the company for whom you or your significant other is working ought to be able to provide some assistance/information from the hunan resources department.

You may already be aware of this, but there is a French-language school in the Polanco section of Mexico City offering study at various levels. Maybe not at the young age your children are, but you could check. The school might point you in the right direction if it cannot satisfy your needs or budget.

Also, too, you might want to check with the Newcomer's Club of Mexico City. There's a Yahoo group for that organization and a forum and you can find the link by using your internet search feature.

When will the move take place?

Best of luck with the search for the answers to your questions.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

When you get to Mexico check with AXA. They have a company in Mexico and they are a good private insurrance. 
Did you check the consular site? The people there are nice and helpful go by when you arrive and ask for information there.
Check with Maison Francaise, Alliance Francaise and meet French people who can answer your questions about life in Mexico City. 
The Francophone paper is Le Grand Journal, they are on the internet.
Also did you check Union des Francais a l Etranger Mexique?
Good luck with the move.


----------

